# How do you recover deleted files?



## Cotton (Feb 15, 2009)

I attempted to transfer my iphoto library onto a usb key in order to move it to another computer. The photo's did not transfer and I went ahead and deleted the original files with out knowing. I deleted my files into the trash and then emptied the trash. I've been searching for a free data recovery program and have only managed to download a few trials. Any suggestions other than having a tec recover the files??


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 15, 2009)

*TechTools Pro*


----------



## ora (Feb 15, 2009)

Beware though, I was told years ago to try not to write any large files to your HD if you want to recover things. If the files persist they will be left on the hard drive but the sectors they are on will not be protected from being reused for other files, so if you do a lot of writing new files to your HD you may overwrite your files and reduce the chances of recovering something


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 16, 2009)

I looked into this on a lark--I think someone on another forum asked the question.  Aside from the $1000 data recovery services--where they take your HD in a clean room and have only virgins work on it--there is a "problem," apparently, with OS 10.5+ in that it will happily overwrite the deleted files.  So you either try recovery programs IMMEDIATELY or you are frelled.  If you have been downloading files . . . well . . . 

--J.D.


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 16, 2009)

Data Rescue has saved my keister more than once over the years. The demo version will allow you to recover one file at a time, so you can test it out and see if it works before shelling out the $99.

Like Ora and Doctor X said, it's vital that you stop using the drive immediately.

If you're running Mac OS 10.5 (Leopard), you should consider getting an external hard drive and setting up Time Machine to back up your files. It's easy and very effective. It won't help you recover your files now, but it's a great safety net for the future.


----------



## Doctor X (Feb 16, 2009)

The "did you back up your data?" question--delivered with smarmy conceit--justified a beating in most jurisdictions over the years--when you had to pull out floppys, CDs, even now DVDs, but now Ex-HDs are very inexpensive relatively writing AND the back up programs are much better.

--J.D.


----------



## ora (Apr 29, 2009)

alonso_daniella said:


> There are good software available in the market which are cheap and effective by which you can recover your data even if you have emptied the trash or recycle bin.i have used a software Stellar Phoenix Mac Photo Recovery Software which can recover lost or deleted digital photos, pictures /images from hard drive.



Spam? This s/w appears to work only on memory cards.


----------



## Randy Singer (May 15, 2009)

Cotton said:


> I've been searching for a free data recovery program and have only managed to download a few trials. Any suggestions other than having a tec recover the files??



There are no *free* data recovery programs that are as easy to use as the commercial ones.

There are some free UNIX utilities that must be used from the command line that may work for you.

Photorec can recover deleted .jpg & .mov files. It's also capable of recovering other types of deleted files.
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec

testdisk
http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk


----------



## djackmac (May 15, 2009)

Mikuro said:


> Data Rescue has saved my keister more than once over the years. The demo version will allow you to recover one file at a time, so you can test it out and see if it works before shelling out the $99.
> 
> Like Ora and Doctor X said, it's vital that you stop using the drive immediately.
> 
> If you're running Mac OS 10.5 (Leopard), you should consider getting an external hard drive and setting up Time Machine to back up your files. It's easy and very effective. It won't help you recover your files now, but it's a great safety net for the future.



We use Data Rescue II for recovering files. You will need another HD/computer as the working volume. When/if your files do get recovered they will probably be issued some generic name and you will have some sorting and reorganizing to do, but at least you will have your files back.

Time Machine is the way to go once you get your files back.


----------

